

‘Intelligent’ embedded devices will be driven by Java, say analysts - harrydoukas
http://jaxenter.com/intelligent-embedded-devices-will-be-driven-by-java-say-analysts-45593.html

======
flyinglizard
Maybe for high end, non battery powered and non mission critical stuff. Java
is completely inappropriate for stuff that has to run predictably and
reliably, mostly because of the memory management model.

And it's a resource hog in the domain of sub-MMU chips (like Cortex-M), so
it's out of the question for cheap or very low power stuff.

And the embedded focus on hardware interfaces means these program won't be
portable, either.

It's bullshit. Clearly, embedded software has to catch on with times, but this
is not the way.

------
getoffmalawn
You mean to tell me that Oracle think that embedded devices will run Java?
Heavens, I'm shocked.

"Embedded devices" is such a broad term now, that they need to scope it a
little better. An ATM running Windows is considered embedded by some
definition, which is kind of what I suspect they're talking about here - not
resource-constrained devices like Arduino boards, as inferred by the image at
the top of the article.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
"...embedded devices... will be driven by Java, according to two recent
Oracle-commissioned white papers."

lol

~~~
w0utert
It gets even funnier when they mention 'security considerations' as a major
benefit of using Java for said 'intelligent embedded devices', and that Java
was 'originally designed and conceived to run in embedded devices [and] was
precisely focused on the portability and productivity problems faced by
embedded developers'.

Last few times I read about widespread cross-platform malware that affected
Windows, Linux, OS X and even Android, sometimes all at the same time, these
exploits were based on Java security holes :-S

~~~
cgh
The security problems came by way of the browser plugin, a different beast
entirely.

------
oceanic
And WHY are we still quoting “analysts” in articles? When whatever conclusions
they have apparently arrived at are so obviously sponsored by corporate
interests?

------
micheljansen
That's hilarious. There's hardly anyone who runs java on a Raspberry Pi and
popular platforms like Arduino don't even support it. The dream of cheap
devices that run Java natively never really materialised and now that embedded
devices are becoming hot again, there are plenty of other languages available.
Arduino has a Java/C-like language that compiles to machine code for its
micro-controller and most tutorials for programming on the Raspberry Pi are in
Python or Ruby.

~~~
stcredzero
I wish the OLPC would have succeeded with a machine that was Python "all the
way down." Maybe PyPy is a means to this end?

------
jasonwatkinspdx
Whitepapers funded by Oracle proclaim java the future for embedded
programming. Shocking! Surprising!

------
Irishsteve
Instead of making snippy comments can someone please explain why java will not
be used on embedded devices? There is big demand for java interfaces on
wireless sensor networks for instance

~~~
micheljansen
A good start would be to have a JIT compiler so it actually runs acceptably
fast: [http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/91/is-
there-a...](http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/91/is-there-a-jdk-
with-a-jit-compiler-available)

------
joss82
Actually, Oracle JVM does NOT work natively on the Raspberry PI at all!

It needs a special kernel with (slower) floating point ABI operations, called
soft-float [1].

This article is poorly disguised PR paid by Oracle to get its foot back in the
closing door of embedded systems market.

[1]<http://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads>

------
neotek
Reminds me of a joke:

Knock knock? Who's there? [thirty second pause] Java.

------
zoowar
"according to two recent Oracle-commissioned white papers."

------
islon
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError:

    
    
        at com.embedded.AutoPilot.flight(AutoPilot.java:1240)

------
venomsnake
Wasn't that the reason Java was created in the first place? Like 20 years ago.
It was marketed as the software for intelligent toasters.

~~~
stcredzero
_> Wasn't that the reason Java was created in the first place?_

Set top boxes.

------
dlitz
I'd comment further on this, bu-- OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space

------
TheAnimus
Over a nibble ago, when I was going through my Java love affair I remember a
book I was reading, it prophesied Java in taosters. I Believed it back then
because I was 11.

